# Cramp again.



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have touched on this subject before and I just want to know if any members have the same problem. For over a year I have had cramp in my legs mainly at night, in bed. Sometimes in my calf muscles but always in my feet. If I wiggle my toes in bed my feet lock and are very painful to put back into position. This happens three or four times a night, every night and I am losing a lot of sleep. Tried crampex, quinine and walk three miles a day and exercise so I think my circulation is alright. A few years ago I had four operations on my spine to release a trapped nerve followed by two knee replacements, not related and the GP is now thinking that these may be causing my problem. I really do not want to start up my hospital treatment again because they will put a plate and pins in my spine. Does any member have this cramp problem with their feet and if so is there a cure. Thanks. S


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

drink more water and you could try quinine sulphate. Or even do both

Noel


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Tonic water may help -without the gin. It is really painful and the pain remains for some time - Doc. is probably right in thinking it is connected to your back problems. I end up wailing like a banshee when I get it - more often these days - and I do have a bad back. Sympathies to you.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

At one time when sportsmen got cramp they took in large amounts of salt.
Nowadays we are all being told to cut down on salt,maybe this is why we are getting more cramps. Sea salt is better for you but it is the sodium that reduces the cramps, you just can't win. I hope the alternative remedies work,you could try Chinese herbal treatments.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

My own good lady suffers with chronic back pain and only this Tuesday went to an Endorphin Release Clinic for the first time. She, having been married to me for such a long time, is a confirmed skeptic but is almost a believer now as she has not had such relief in years. She has another session next week and hopefully will see another improvement.

Noel


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

sting said:


> I have touched on this subject before and I just want to know if any members have the same problem. For over a year I have had cramp in my legs mainly at night, in bed. Sometimes in my calf muscles but always in my feet. If I wiggle my toes in bed my feet lock and are very painful to put back into position. This happens three or four times a night, every night and I am losing a lot of sleep. Tried crampex, quinine and walk three miles a day and exercise so I think my circulation is alright. A few years ago I had four operations on my spine to release a trapped nerve followed by two knee replacements, not related and the GP is now thinking that these may be causing my problem. I really do not want to start up my hospital treatment again because they will put a plate and pins in my spine. Does any member have this cramp problem with their feet and if so is there a cure. Thanks. S


I have exactly the same problem as far as the cramp is concerned. Trying to explain what happens with the feet isn't easy. I find that if I keep my feet warm in bed then it is not so bad. I have yet to find a cure and I don't think there is one. Lots of water does help. These days Tonic Water doesn't have enough Quinine in it to help the problem. I am a Diabetic and I think that makes the problem worse. Have you been tested for Diabetes by any chance as this does affect circulation. I also use a TENS Machine when the problem is bad.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I sympathise with you regarding the cramp. My chiropractor suggested I take half a spoonful of epsom salts, and yes it does work, however, as you can imagine it also does wonders in the way of "clear out". Not necessary every day. Also, before you go to bed, stretch your calf muscles. Facing a wall straight, push back as far as you can with your leg, until you are stretching the muscle with the heel on the ground, and then flex, do this about ten times. Both legs for a complete job. (Obviously not both legs at the same time). Also I agree, if necessary, wear socks to bed to ensure that your feet are kept warm. Hope this helps, it works for me.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I have a similar problem. Mine started when I got sciatica. This affected the nerves in the top of my right foot, which weirdly felt like it had got incredible sunburn.

The sciatica went after a year and a bout of food poisoning. I can only assume the violence of my extreme sickness - the worst I'd ever known - untrapped the nerve. However, the tingling, numbness and tenderness on my foot remain some 8 years later, and the accompanying night cramp.

It tends to be far worse after alchohol, especially red wine. I use Crampex, which helps. Tonic water did nothing. However, the best thing for me is to drink loads of water as it starts.

I do now have diabetes, but the cramps definitely came on with the sciatica, so I am inclined to link it with that.

Hope someone's suggestion will help you. All this started when I was camping and sleeping, preparing food etc on the floor (we were tough once!). That's why I want to live the softer life in a motorhome!

All the best - Lesley


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If I am not carefull with lifting things, I can get bad cramp in a calf muscle, excrcuciating pain when the muscle locks up in a tight knot, generally happens later in bed for some strange reason.

Answer I have found is don't lift anything at all heavy.

Peter


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> Yes, I have the same problem. Mine started when I got sciatica. This affected the nerves in the top of my right foot, which weirdly felt like it had got incredible sunburn.
> 
> The sciatica went after a year and about of food poisoning. I can only assume the violence of my extreme sickness - the worst I'd ever know - untrapped the nerve. However, the tingling, numbness and tenderness on my foot remain some 8 years later, and accompanying night cramp.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I have restless leg syndrome, a hot bath or putting the hot, hot shower on them may give some relieve. It is the warmth that gives relaxation.

Good luck.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> It tends to be far worse after alchohol, especially red wine.


Anngg onn Lesley.
I have formulated a multitude of reasons why red wine must be doing me some good and now you come up with this bombshell.

I'm going to get a second opinion on this.

Ray.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

you could ask to be tested for potassium level, if it is too low this could be a possible cause......test yourself, eat a banana or two and see if it helps.......


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

You need someone to massage the back of the legs with oil before you retire to bed 
this will break up the tightness of the muscles over time.


----------

